# What do plugs look like?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

What do plugs look like? I've tried google imaging to see what they look like but I can't find anything. Does anyone have one or can describe it to me?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Semen plugs?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, sorry


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Like a white waxy blob in the doe's vagina 

Sarah xxx


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Heres a picture I found:
http://www.medaille.edu/vmacer/120_grap ... alplug.jpg


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

RainyDayMice said:


> Heres a picture I found:
> http://www.medaille.edu/vmacer/120_grap ... alplug.jpg


Good pic!
Looks like a plug that is on it's way out.

If you are especially looking for a plug, it _can_ be much deeper set and neatly tucked away inside (so harder to see).

Plugs are not the be all though. I've seen plugs and then had no pregnancy. The only sure way to tell is to wait for fatness


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

The gross and graphic side of breeding mice lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That pic is the biggest plug I have EVER seen in my life, omg, ew. LOL.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have seen ones bigger than that... it can be alarming.

Its even worse when the plug gets stuck in the boys 'bits'...I have had to remove a few in my time.

W xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww~ :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I always kind of wondered....but ewww :shock:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Uh...very graphic...


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Actually, I just saw the biggest plug I've ever seen yesterday. :shock: There was actually.. what appeared to be a little bit of blood as well (which kind of worries me). My mouse Mr. Jingles has large.. bits, if you will, and Huggles, the female, is small for a mouse. His plug inside her looked deeper set in there and smaller, but then again, I don't breed large show mice.

My poor little Huggles looked so uncomfortable afterwards - it was as if she was trying to push it out by arching her back and such. Also, her clitoris (er, that little bumpy thing!) was quite enlarged and looked irritated. For example, have any of you watched a woman give birth? The vagina swells up so much - it looks like it's been pumped with silicon or something. If that was too much information, I am indeed sorry.. I'm sure at least some of you know how crazy those in the nursing field can be!

Some of you are grossed out by the plug picture? :roll:


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. I still haven't seen a plug but I have been looking! I'm not positive that they have even mated. They do love eachother though... they cuddle together and such. Clean eachother.
But he also chases her a lot and I hear squeaking from the cage sometimes, usually at night. I gues ill just be looking for fatness from her!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mice don't have Clitori... the bump is what they pee out of =o)


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

OH! :shock: I just assumed most animals had one. Oh, poor mousies..
Thank you for letting me know, though!

Uh oh, I hope that doesn't mean that Huggles has gotten a UTI from mating (I sometimes get them from sex, and many women do as well). She's not arching her back anymore like she's in discomfort, but I'll have to keep a close eye on this issue.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I stand corrected... apparently they do, kind of... ish. But its not the bump on the outside! lol

W xx

...I can't actually believe i looked that up... :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol anyone else think this is getting into mouse porn?


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I discovered that Huggles was just in heat and had been 'done' really hard afterall. :? She is all better now though, but her plug was pretty nasty. (Update from my reply above).

Mouse porn! :lol: Naw, just body part discussions. Now, if we were talking about, maybe, different positions for mouse sex with accompanying graphic images.. then I'd have to agree!

Although not much is too graphic for nurses! :lol:


----------

